# small propane torch?



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I've been using several small cheapish butane torches for several years now and they seem to be always running out of juice

a friend of mine says he uses a small (micro-ish) torch that uses propane and a bottle (standard size bottle you can get anywhere) lasts him months.

Also, I'm thinking that propane gets hotter than butane?

So, I asked him where he got his. He doesn't know as he picked it up second hand and doesn't have a source.

Anyone out there know what I'm talking about and can give advice?

I use a standard large plumber's propane torch, so I'm talking the micro or small one hobbyists use.

Also, I believe these could do hard soldering but probably? not brazing. 


Thanks

Dave V


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave

Don't know if this is the same one that your friend has but maybe.







"Hard" or "Silver" soldering is brazing, which is determine by the temperature at which the process takes place.

Smith Equipment - Little Torch[/b]


While bigger maybe this will fit the bill, although it's an Acetylene/Air type and a bit hotter.

Prest-o-Lite Torch[/b] 

Then there's the following too.

Goss Torches[/b]

and

Sievert Torches

And here is a very interesting site that I just ran across, regarding questions raised in the past regarding aluminum. After the page displays click on the "Video" tab and watch the video, pretty neat.

Aluminum - gas welding video[/b]


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks, Steve, I should have spent the money on a good quality one up front rather than a bunch of shoddy


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's a link to one I have in mind. A bit steep in price but is small, adjustable for gas flow and can be even hooked up to propane or even MAPP for brazing. 

Very versatile and an improvement over butane ones 

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPA8S1069443801P 

this one seems more affordable, but possibly doesn't do MAPP and not as adjustable as above one


http://www.amazon.com/Propane-Torch...wer-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1294895601&sr=1-50


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Dave, 

Propane torches (3600*F) can get about a 100*F hotter than Butane either with straight air, add oxygen and you get another 1300*F or so. 

Mapp gas plumbers torches (5300*F) can do silver solder with small mass components in my experience. 

There is more to consider than simply the temperature the torch can create, objects being heated dissipate heat which lowers the working temperature considerably. Micro torches while compact and often with higher operating temps don’t always afford the volume required to heat the object, sustain temp and solder/braze the work. 

Michael


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

UPDATE: 

Propane pencil 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCxFoRx-vro 

Bernzomatic pencil torch ($12) next to standard torch; both take propane, the small one has a flame the size of a standard butane pencil torch but is hotter and uses less expensive fuel that requires less topping off. I just need to get a standard male/female propane hose and I can hook it up to the endless supply of my BBQ propane tank or just use the smaller canisters which are easier to lug around. Oh, and I need to practice soldering brass and copper. With propane, might even try some brazing! 


I have trouble posting photos here so you can see the size comparison here: 

http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3681097934/m/2012947507


----------

